# Fluval 406



## Aron_Dip (23 Oct 2012)

Are they any good?? Im seting up a new tank and looking for help and advice.. i can pick one of these up for £120 from a shop local to me.. will this be ok or should i get something else??

Cheers guys


----------



## Antipofish (23 Oct 2012)

Pick something else !  Anything else !  A Rena XP4 for example, or an Eheim 2075 or 2078 (can be found for not a huge amount more via german websites like zooplus or aquaristic.net  Another good make/model would be the JBL e1501.  

Think Fluval, Think Vauxhall.  
Think Rena/JBL, Think Audi.
Think Eheim, Think Mercedes.

(PS I have an Eheim 2078)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2012)

Ive got an Eheim 2078 and an Audi A4 *Convertible*   . So work that one out


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Oct 2012)

thanks mate i have been looking at the Eheim 2078 and like you say not much more £££ ... have you ordered from any of those sites m8??


----------



## Alastair (23 Oct 2012)

Nothing wrong with the 06 range in my opinion and I've had every filter possible including the 2078, the 2080 etc. zoo plus.de sell the 406 really cheap. But, for the same price as stated the jbl 1500 is worth that, and the eheims too if you want to stretch to that kind of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (23 Oct 2012)

Ive ordered from both of the sites I mentioned and happy every time


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

I had a fluval 305 with two turtles and had it a year. Couldn't of wished for a better filter. Absolutely amazing. I know its not the 06 range but its fluvial and people don't like them. I wanna say I had two turtles with mine! 

Top notch  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antipofish (23 Oct 2012)

There will always be good ones and bad ones of any brand/model.  Its the numbers of bad ones as a percentage that make the difference though.  In general, the better brands seem to have less problems than the cheaper ones.  Fluval filter sales possible outnumber those of other brands in the same way as there are more vauxhall astras on the road than mercedes C63's (LOL).  At the end of the day though, I know which I would prefer


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the info guys ... Think I'll go for the merc lol

Cheers guys


----------



## Antipofish (25 Oct 2012)

Aron_Dip said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys ... Think I'll go for the merc lol
> 
> Cheers guys



Wise choice  Far too many vauxhalls on the road, IMO,


----------



## billy boy (25 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Aron_Dip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical attitude of the big headed merc driver


----------



## Antipofish (25 Oct 2012)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you know what it is to ASSUME !!     Makes an ASS out of U and ME   I have a rover.  But its all I can afford cos I buy expensive filters


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2012)

Ha, like autotrader for filters.


----------



## billy boy (25 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> billy boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you for being able to afford a rover!!! I have 2 vauxhall's and 4 fluvals      Did YOU assume that!!


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Oct 2012)

What do u guys recommend for a 27l nano ? Ideally priced please lads! Lol any suggestions?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antipofish (26 Oct 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> What do u guys recommend for a 27l nano ? Ideally priced please lads! Lol any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



An Eheim Ecco or 2213/2211
Or a Tetratec EX400
Or a Dennerle mini external

the list could go on and on.  Do you want a full canister style ?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Oct 2012)

Yes I would like it to be a canister so I can keep my tank empty and clean. Thanks for the list. I will see if these are external

 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Oct 2012)

My issue is I have a triptych of three nanos so I need 3 so cost is important too. Cheers  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

